# No está mal



## Mª Antonia

La expresión "no está mal" (no en cuestión de salud sino cuando te preguntan por ejemplo por una película), ¿cuál sería la expresión más correcta en italiano? ¿Qué adjetivo se utiliza, "male" o "cattivo"? ¿Y con qué verbo, "essere" o "stare"?

¿Se utilizaría el "ne" especificativo?

Ejemplo: ¿Qué tal la película? No está mal.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## neutrino2

En tu ejemplo yo traduciría con "Non è male".
Com'è il film? Non è male.


----------



## sabrinita85

Anche: _Non è niente male_.


----------



## neutrino2

A mí me parece ligeramente diferente "non è male" y "non è niente male". El segundo dice más bien que está bien, mientras que el primero simplemente afirma que se puede ver. En español quizás el equivalente del segundo es "no está nada mal". Existe este matiz en español también? Y, italianos, ¿ estáis de acuerdo conmigo?


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> A mí me parece ligeramente diferente "non è male" y "non è niente male". El segundo dice más bien que está bien, mientras que el primero simplemente afirma que se puede ver. En español quizás el equivalente del segundo es "no está nada mal". Existe este matiz en español también? Y, italianos, ¿ estáis de acuerdo conmigo?


 
Hola Neu:

Sí, en español existe la misma diferencia. "No está mal", se puede ver pero no es nada del otro mundo. "No está nada mal", está bastante bien la película en cuestión.

Una chorradilla. Hay un anuncio de un aceite que salen Ferraris de F1 antiguos y al final cuando para el coche, un tío con un cronometro dice lo de "non e' male" (o eso creo ), con cara de "se puede mejorar".

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## sabrinita85

Sí, por supuesto neutrino2.
Es una frase con un matiz ligeramente más enfático que he querido proporcionar a nuestra amiga María Antonia para que pueda tener a su disposición también un elemento más a usar en el ámbito del tema.

PD: 
No está mal --> se puede mejorar
No está nada mal --> se puede mejorar 
Está bien --> no hace falta mejorarlo


----------



## Antpax

sabrinita85 said:


> Sí, por supuesto neutrino2.
> Es una frase con un matiz ligeramente más enfático que he querido proporcionar a nuestra amiga María Antonia para que pueda tener a su disposición también un elemento más a usar en el ámbito del tema.
> 
> PD:
> No está mal --> se puede mejorar
> No está nada mal --> se puede mejorar
> Está bien --> no hace falta mejorarlo


 
Hola Sabri:

Lo siento, pero creo que tengo que discrepar. Por norma general "no está nada mal" y "está bien" sería lo mismo. "no está nada mal" se usa normalmente para rebatir una idea. A ver si consigo explicarme:

Ejemplo: ¿Qué tal la película? Me dijo XXX que era bastante mal.
¡No, no que va! No está nada mal -- quieres decir que al contrario, que la peli está bastante bien.

¿me explico más o menos? 

Saluti,

Ant


----------



## sabrinita85

No sé... 
Para mí usar "non è niente male" e "è bella/o - va bene"  es diferente.

También si hago un trabajo, la profe me dice:
_No está nada mal _entiendo que no está del todo bien y que podría mejorar mi trabajo. Lo veo como un 6.
Si me dice que _está bien_ entiendo que mi trabajo no es sobresaliente pero qué sé yo, un siete....


----------



## Antpax

sabrinita85 said:


> No sé...
> Para mí usar "non è niente male" e "è bella/o - va bene" es diferente.
> 
> También si hago un trabajo, la profe me dice:
> _No está nada mal _entiendo que no está del todo bien y que podría mejorar mi trabajo. Lo veo como un 6.
> Si me dice que _está bien_ entiendo que mi trabajo no es sobresaliente pero qué sé yo, un siete....


 
Bueno, a ver si alguien deshace el empate.


----------



## Mª Antonia

Gracias a todos por vuestro interés. 

En cuanto a la expresión "no está nada mal", estoy de acuerdo con Antpax. En español quiere decir que está bastante bien. En cambio, "no está mal" significa que se puede ver la película, pero que es prescindible.

¿Y "cattivo"? ¿Se utiliza?


----------



## sabrinita85

No, _cattivo _solo para las personas, o la comida. 

Gracias Ant y Mar por vuestras aclaraciones


----------



## Antpax

sabrinita85 said:


> No, _cattivo _solo para las personas, o la comida.
> 
> Gracias Ant y Mar por vuestras aclaraciones


 
Hola Sabri:


Cuando se trata de comida o personas ¿sólo se usa cattivo o también se puede usar malo/male"? ¿"questo houmo e' male o questo huomo e' cattivo?

Grazie.

Ant


----------



## sabrinita85

Male, no... 
Allora,

Usi di *male*:
Sto male --> estoy malo
Ti sta male --> no te queda bien
Mi fai male --> me haces daño
Lo fai male --> lo haces mal

Usi di *cattivo*:
Questo uomo (o quest'uomo) è cattivo. --> este hombre es malo
Gli spaghetti sono cattivi --> los espaguetis están mal (sí?)


----------



## Antpax

sabrinita85 said:


> Male, no...
> Allora,
> 
> Usi di *male*:
> Sto male --> estoy malo
> Ti sta male --> no te queda bien
> Mi fai male --> me haces daño
> Lo fai male --> lo haces mal
> 
> Usi di *cattivo*:
> Questo uomo (o quest'uomo) è cattivo. --> este hombre es malo
> Gli spaghetti sono cattivi --> los espaguetis están mal*os* (sí?)


 
Grazie mille Sabri, ora capisco.

Saluti

Ant


----------



## martaaa

Hola a todos…
El adjetivo italiano ‘cattivo’ se puede utilizar también en muchas otras situaciones, con matices diferentes de significado.
_Cattivo: agg_. [compar. _più cattivo_ o _peggiore_; superl. _cattivissimo_ o _pessimo_]
*1* contrario alla legge morale (azione, esempio, intenzione, animo)
*2* maldisposto verso gli altri; scortese, villano (umore, sguardo, maniere)
*3* indocile, indisciplinato (bambino, animale)
*4* di qualità scadente, di scarso valore (merce, gusto)
*5* inefficiente, incapace (detto di persona) | che non risponde allo scopo cui è destinato; difettoso (detto di cosa)
*6* brutto, spiacevole; sfavorevole, doloroso (sorte, tempo, salute, odore, cibo, notizia)
*7* dannoso, svantaggioso; inopportuno, sconveniente (affare, scelta, idea, scherzo)
[Garzanti]
Ciao


----------

